# Only a few days left to take advantage of the Achtuning Achtoberfest sale!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

The Achtuning Achtoberfest sale will be going all Through October!
We have APR products on sale, many with free shipping!
All Carbonio Carbon Fiber cold air intakes are on sale with free shipping!
H&R Swaybars and Coilovers are 20% off!
All Stasis products have free shipping!
Stoptech BBKs and Stage 2 kits have free shipping!
FREE Motive Black label European Power Bleeder with any BBK purchase!
All in stock 19" Hartmann wheels have free shipping on a set of wheels or $100 shipping credit on wheel+tire combos!
All single drilled 5x100 bolt pattern wheels in stock are on clearance at low low prices!
Achtuning TBBs, Milltek products, RAD locks and many others on sale now!


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

do you have any complete coilover kits for the allroad? or would i need to buy the C5 A6 setup and locate parts from a C5 A6 and modify to fit the car?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

The latter, sir.


----------

